# Sriracha



## JDeez (Apr 22, 2022)

Has anyone use Sriracha pepper flakes in their rub mixture?  How about in their injection sauce? I like the flavor and would like to give it a try.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 22, 2022)

Birdseye, Fresno, or Jalapeno peppers? To my knowledge, those are the peppers used to make sriracha, depending on the recipe....


----------



## JDeez (Apr 22, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Birdseye, Fresno, or Jalapeno peppers? To my knowledge, those are the peppers used to make sriracha, depending on the recipe....


Don't really have a clue. Bought a store premade container with a grinder on it so best guess?


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 22, 2022)

Many identify the original "Sriracha" as Huy Fong brand products. Unfortunately they didn't trademark name "Sriracha". 
Many copycat companies use the Sriracha label in their products.
They copycat may be good, but I stay with the original company


----------



## sandyut (Apr 23, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Many identify the original "Sriracha" as Huy Fong brand products. Unfortunately they didn't trademark name "Sriracha".
> Many copycat companies use the Sriracha label in their products.
> They copycat may be good, but I stay with the original company


Well said!  There is a very good documentary on the founder of Huy Fong.


----------



## normanaj (Apr 23, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Well said!  There is a very good documentary on the founder of Huy Fong.


I literally just watched that two nights ago.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 23, 2022)

normanaj said:


> I literally just watched that two nights ago.


Nice!  I thought it was fascinating!


----------



## bill1 (Apr 23, 2022)

I defer to the great palates on this forum but I personally don't taste jalapeno in any Sriracha sauces I've tried.  It's a great way (imho only) to add heat to a dish but I don't find the flavor all that remarkable.  I used my last bottle up a couple months ago and haven't been in a hurry to replace it...have been using cayenne pepper in its place (when I want heat only).  Now otoh, the flavor of jalapeno and/or black pepper is extraordinary...I'll never go for long without either of those at the ready!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 23, 2022)

bill1 said:


> I defer to the great palates on this forum but I personally don't taste jalapeno in any Sriracha sauces I've tried.


Red jalapenos have a different flavor than the green ones...


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 23, 2022)

JDeez said:


> Has anyone use Sriracha pepper flakes in their rub mixture?


Sorry I didn't answer your question before distracting the others.
I have never used Sriracha pepper flakes.  I would like to try them.
I detest the generic "crushed red pepper flakes" outside of pizza.
I go to my pantry for chili heat in my food. I have Thai (my favorite), Korean, Ancho, Habanero,  and ghost.  Ghost used once and way too hot for me.



bill1 said:


> Now otoh, the flavor of jalapeno ... is extraordinary..


Do  you want the flavor of green chilis in a ready made sauce?
Look for a Thai green curry. Most have that green veggie flavor
I make my own but cut the heat by using bell peppers.  I add the zing by tossing a couple of dried hot Thai chilies in the pot.


----------



## johandenis (Nov 28, 2022)

Spiced eggs are named such on the grounds that the blend ins are much of the time zesty or hot, so these Sriracha-spiked delights appear to be legit. They are really malevolent and absolutely pop-in-your-mouth-capable. I'm liberal with the Sriracha however since everybody has an alternate resilience to warm, make certain to add it step by step to taste.


----------



## johandenis (Nov 29, 2022)

It doesn't get more exemplary than Sriracha Sauce, which is the smash hit grill sauce in the country. The first flavor is on the better side (as the name proposes) and to some degree owes its remarkable tartness to a smidgen of pineapple juice.


----------

